# Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It's the latest in the "Girls, would you date a guy who . . . " series. I've been wondering how important it is to women that a guy can drive, has a nice car and can pick her up for dates. I don't drive and have never driven because I have a fear (possibly a phobia) of being in an accident and hurting myself or, worse, someone else. Of course that fear is reinforced by the daily reports of auto accidents on the evening news. Other people might not drive because of the high cost of maintaining a car. 

So would you date a guy if you had to pick up a guy for dates all the time? Or would it be a turn-off if a guy took public transportation to meet you?


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

I know this question is for the ladies, but speaking from experience; SOME women just don't have the patience to date a guy without a car. It's not that it's a turn off for them I think; It's probably because they are too lazy to deal with the logistics of her date not having a car. But it depends on the girl. I dont know, maybe I'm just so bored that I'm speaking out of my arse.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

No, it's not a turn off although I can see the appeal why some women would prefer their guys to be able to drive from place to place. I have my own car so it isn't an issue for me, I would date someone whether he's able to drive or not, even if I didn't drive myself.

I suppose having them own a nice vehicle is a separte issue. Depends on the type of girl she is.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Sure, I would. I have a car. Plus, I like to walk.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i think these types of questions arent really answered in truth because the women that come to this board have more empathy with the struggles men deal with due to SA. IMO, women would rather be with somone who has a job and a car. if you want more realistic opinions on these types of questions, ask them on forums that have nothing to do with any type of disabilities


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That and it isn't like a few responses on a message board asking girls encompasses the thoughts and opinions of all women. If you somehow get an accurate consensus of all women it will be by sheer luck, unless it is an obvious question like "do you like it when guys throw up on ya?"

Not that it is a bad question or topic.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I just wonder if girls would want to drive in my junker of a car. The driver's side door doesn't work for Christ's sake. I have exit through the passenger's side door.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

No offense, but... if I'm in my late 20s/early 30s and met a guy who was 31 and did not drive, I would not date him.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

To be honest, I'd date a guy if I liked him. I don't care if he's poor/doesn't drive/etc. I'm not concerned with material things or status or whatever. But then again, I know I'm not like most girls, so. . .


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

Must depend on where they live, no? A car is much more often important in the USA than much of the world.

Whateva happen to public transportation, eh?



Cerberus said:


> I just wonder if girls would want to drive in my junker of a car. The driver's side door doesn't work for Christ's sake. I have exit through the passenger's side door.


Gives it character. You can climb in through the window, like in NASCAR. 
I don't let stuck up *****es in my ****ty car.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



Mayflower 2000 said:


> Must depend on where they live, no? A car is much more often important in the USA than much of the world.
> 
> Whateva happen to public transportation, eh?
> 
> ...


 :lol good point.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's a question of trying to support oneself, I guess.

Cars aren't cheap - if you live in the city, you're probably better off without a car :stu.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Tell them to ride a bike over, pick up a Rib roast on the way and that you will give them a massage on their sore riding spot when they get there!

* high fives millenniumman*

Dirty dirty guy!


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



SilentProphet said:


> Tell them to ride a bike over, pick up a Rib roast on the way and that you will give them a massage on their sore riding spot when they get there!
> 
> * high fives millenniumman*
> 
> Dirty dirty guy!


Some women can get off by riding a bicycle, actually. All the more reason not to have a car, I say :sas they show up at the door all warmed up, wink wink nudge nudge :sas


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Aren't guys more prone to having a sore riding spot? I imagine it must be painful to ride a bike what with that dangling thing between your legs...


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

barnabas said:


> Aren't guys more prone to having a sore riding spot? I imagine it must be painful to ride a bike with that dangling thing between your legs...


Nope not really, it is a tough piece of tissue, you'd be amazed and unless it gets pinched which is rare, no problems. Then again, I haven't ridden a bike much since I hit puberty so things may change and get more delicate...doubt it though.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Well thanks for your replies. Maybe the solution is to date someone who lives within walking distance! I kind of dread the idea of asking a girl on a date and having to admit that I can't pick her up, that she has to pick me up because I can't drive. Saying "I can't" puts a somewhat negative spin on oneself. But really, even if I could get over my fear of driving I probably wouldn't drive with a passenger because it would be that much less of a risk. Does anyone else have this phobia?

Prodigal Son -- I never said getting a few responses on a message board would amount to an entire female consensus; I was just trying to get some feedback just like all the other people who have asked similar stuff.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



Gumaro said:


> i think these types of questions arent really answered in truth because the women that come to this board have more empathy with the struggles men deal with due to SA. IMO, women would rather be with somone who has a job and a car. if you want more realistic opinions on these types of questions, ask them on forums that have nothing to do with any type of disabilities


You know, in a way it sounds like you're excluding us from our own gender because of a disability. Suddenly our opinions aren't real enough because of our anxiety. And yet these types of threads seem to be an ongoing trend in the forums.

Bah.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

No. Only 'cos I don't drive so we'd be going absolutely nowhere. haha not fun...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



Gumaro said:


> i think these types of questions arent really answered in truth because the women that come to this board have more empathy with the struggles men deal with due to SA. IMO, women would rather be with somone who has a job and a car. if you want more realistic opinions on these types of questions, ask them on forums that have nothing to do with any type of disabilities


Don't worry, I always answer truthfully. :lol It may result in a locked thread like before, but whatever.

I agree though, this isn't the type of forum to get "real" answers about certain things. 
Even if I wanted to ask the guys here about something, I wouldn't get the response I want because you guys (just like me) suffer from SA. So it would be different from the normal response.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



IcedOver said:


> But really, even if I could get over my fear of driving I probably wouldn't drive with a passenger because it would be that much less of a risk. Does anyone else have this phobia?


BIG time. Whenever I'm a passenger I freak out just thinking of what I'd do in the same situations as a driver. Driving seems to require more amounts of aggressiveness, awareness, and skill than I can muster. In my experience, people are even more intolerant of people with car phobias than people with shyness or SA - you always get the "get over it" speeches. My entire family just thinks I'm a weak joke because of it. Hell, I can barely cross a street walking if there are cars around. I couldn't ride a bike either.

I'm sure it's one of many reasons I never dated or anything since I live outside the city. I've known people in similar situations.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



VCL XI said:


> IcedOver said:
> 
> 
> > But really, even if I could get over my fear of driving I probably wouldn't drive with a passenger because it would be that much less of a risk. Does anyone else have this phobia?
> ...


Yup. You are almost treated as pathetic.

I simply don't drive to avoid the whole killing people factor. I'm doing society a favor, if anything, and I'm also putting myself at risk of being struck by a car as a frequent bike rider. I think it's worth it because in everyday life, I tend to mess up more often than not. I break things at my job, nearly get hit by cars on my bike, damage things that I'm working on at home. I don't see why _I _should drive.

It's kind of funny, too, that a guy similar to me wouldn't be treated nearly the same in NYC, even though every county in NJ is considered metropolitan.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

In 3rd world countries most women don't care whether or not you have a car.Atleast that's what my cousin's boyfriend from Brazil tells me, who says he got alot of action from the ladies down there despite not having a ride.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

pfft, that's such bull****. i would not care either way. actually, in a way i might prefer it if they weren't totally car dependant, because i enjoy walking and taking public transit ... but really in the end it doesn't matter at all.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



Gumaro said:


> i think these types of questions arent really answered in truth because the women that come to this board have more empathy with the struggles men deal with due to SA. IMO, women would rather be with somone who has a job and a car. if you want more realistic opinions on these types of questions, ask them on forums that have nothing to do with any type of disabilities


That may be true, but I have a fiance who doesn't drive, no car, no license. It doesn't bother me, I like driving.

Shouldn't personality matter more than whether or not you have a car. If someone won't date you cause you don't have a car, or lots of money, or something shallow like that they're not worth even wasting a second thought on.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



Becky said:


> If someone won't date you cause you don't have a car, or lots of money, or something shallow like that they're not worth even wasting a second thought on.


Thank you. I wanted to say this, but I didn't want to insult anyone. But seriously, I think it's really sad if someone would refuse to date a person because they didn't have some (material) thing. :sigh


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes, I would date a guy who doesn't drive. If I wanted to get driven around, then I'd get myself a set of wheels as I wouldn't expect anyone else to do it for me.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



winduptoy said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > If someone won't date you cause you don't have a car, or lots of money, or something shallow like that they're not worth even wasting a second thought on.
> ...


there is nothing insulting about that truth.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

If a woman who refuses to date a guy because he does not have a car makes her shallow than the majority of the women in this country qualify as being shallow.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



Becky said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > i think these types of questions arent really answered in truth because the women that come to this board have more empathy with the struggles men deal with due to SA. IMO, women would rather be with somone who has a job and a car. if you want more realistic opinions on these types of questions, ask them on forums that have nothing to do with any type of disabilities
> ...


i dont think it has to do with any material reasons. i think the reason is that a person like this does not look goal oriented.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

What a tough question. I don't even know anyone who has absolutely no access to a car.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



Becky said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > i think these types of questions arent really answered in truth because the women that come to this board have more empathy with the struggles men deal with due to SA. IMO, women would rather be with somone who has a job and a car. if you want more realistic opinions on these types of questions, ask them on forums that have nothing to do with any type of disabilities
> ...


That's fine because you can drive. If I was driving, I wouldn't mind a guy with no car. In my situation, I _don't _drive so it would be a problem if the guy didn't drive either.

On the other hand, if we're keeping it real, there are women who drive and there's nothing wrong with them wanting a guy who has a car too.
That doesn't make them materialistic or shallow at all.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



Gumaro said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > Gumaro said:
> ...


...and let's face it, usually people, no matter what gender they are, want someone on the same level as them.
"If I have my own place, I want someone who has their own place.
If I have a car, I want someone who has a car. If I have a job, I want someone who has a job too. etc"

It goes both ways, it's not just limited to females with that mentality.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've had a drivers license for 18 years and I still can't get a date. I can even drive a stick -- quite well I might add, but still no date.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



VCL XI said:


> BIG time. Whenever I'm a passenger I freak out just thinking of what I'd do in the same situations as a driver. Driving seems to require more amounts of aggressiveness, awareness, and skill than I can muster. In my experience, people are even more intolerant of people with car phobias than people with shyness or SA - you always get the "get over it" speeches. My entire family just thinks I'm a weak joke because of it. Hell, I can barely cross a street walking if there are cars around. I couldn't ride a bike either.


Yes, you have to be very aggressive and aware of your surroundings when driving a car and you also have to be good at thinking on your feet and not daydreaming. I'm an inveterate daydreamer and not good in clutch situations and I know because of that I would be crossing an intersection or something and make some horrible mistake and end up hitting a pedestrian or another car. I'm one of those people who, when I am walking towards someone on a crowded sidewalk and have to walk around them, will hesitate about what side to pass them on, ending up with us both bobbing and weaving and almost running into each other and apologizing. If I'm clumsy on a sidewalk I can only imagine how I would be on the road! I can ride a bike however, just not on traveled roads.

So why risk an accident? I take the bus anywhere I need to go.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



Strange Religion said:


> ...and let's face it, usually people, no matter what gender they are, want someone on the same level as them.
> "If I have my own place, I want someone who has their own place.
> If I have a car, I want someone who has a car. If I have a job, I want someone who has a job too. etc"
> 
> It goes both ways, it's not just limited to females with that mentality.


No wonder I can never find anyone. I don't have a job :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



IcedOver said:


> VCL XI said:
> 
> 
> > *BIG time. Whenever I'm a passenger I freak out just thinking of what I'd do in the same situations as a driver. Driving seems to require more amounts of aggressiveness, awareness, and skill than I can muster*. In my experience, people are even more intolerant of people with car phobias than people with shyness or SA - you always get the "get over it" speeches. My entire family just thinks I'm a weak joke because of it. Hell, I can barely cross a street walking if there are cars around. I couldn't ride a bike either.
> ...


Oh. My. God. That's exactly the way I am! I ride with my mom and I see all the crazy sh*t she has to put up with on the road from idiot drivers. She's quick-witted and can make crucial decisions right on time.
When I'm in the car, I just think "I know I would've hit that person and I know I wouldn't have been able to dodge that car fast enough." She always tells me you have to be aware of everything and I realize that because people drive like maniacs and they could easily kill you. I'm scared I won't be able to handle it. I'm oblivious a lot of the time. Not something I'm proud of, but it's a personality thing. I'm not an observant person.

...and when you talk about walking towards someone and almost running into them, that is so me! It's like when I see someone walking towards me, I freak out in my mind and I become so focused on that person, I pretty much walk into that person or we do the bob and weave thing too long and I feel like a complete RETARD!

It's nice you can take the bus anywhere you need to go. I don't want to take the city buses in Detroit, what a nightmare! I might not even make it home. I know I need to get my license and drive or else I'm f*cked. My mom can't keep taking me everywhere. Not driving also prevents me from moving forward in my life. So I'll have to seriously give it a try, but I'm so paranoid.

Before I get behind the wheel, I'll probably have to take Adderall, at least that will make me focused and alert. It's my only hope.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

Having a passenger probably hurts my focus. As does the radio usually. If I'm driving at a hectic location I tend to keep the stereo off. If it's a slow area, I keep the window open as a sensory aid... if it's a fast area I keep it shut so not to be distracted by all the noise of air. When in doubt, just take it easy. If you have to, take three right hand turns instead of one left turn. Or if you want to turn onto a main road left, but it's hard to see, play it safe by turning right instead, then turning left at the next corner you come up to. Take it slow, and if anyone gives you ****, just flip them off, or laugh at them. It's dangerous to let SA thoughts take hold much while driving (if it happens to you I dunno... happens to me sometimes though). Road rage is why marijuana should not just be legalized, but be mandatory.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Strange Religion -- It sucks being clumsy. I am an observant person but just not in situations where I have to think quickly. I tend to get very flustered when I'm in a public situation and have to act fast. So I just take the bus. What scared me was that earlier this year we had a real threat of having major bus cutbacks in my city because of funding problems and my bus line was threatened to be cut. I had to consider driving as a possibility but thankfully they got the funding. 

Even though I couldn't drive a car I feel I might be able to drive a motorcycle. One of the things I don't like about a car is the fact that you don't sit in the center of the vehicle; you're off to the side with this huge expanse of powerful machinery off to your right for which you have to account in your turns. But a motorcycle is just like a bike which I can drive. What keeps me from trying to learn a motorcycle is the extreme danger they pose. 

Getting back to the dating aspect, I don't feel that having a job and having a car can be equated. Having a job is necessary to maintain yourself and I can totally understand a person not wanting to date someone because they are unemployed. But I would be surprised if not being able to drive would be a huge deal breaker in dating between two people who like each other, especially if you don't live far away. If it's an issue of a "man not being gallant and being able to pick up his woman", come on, those times are over. A woman can pick a guy up.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



Strange Religion said:


> "If I have my own place, I want someone who has their own place.
> If I have a car, I want someone who has a car. If I have a job, I want someone who has a job too. etc"
> 
> It goes both ways, it's not just limited to females with that mentality.


Do you have trouble finding guys because you don't have a car or don't drive and they don't see you being on their level?


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I did. He was/is 32 and has never driven.

But he was originally from Rome and lives in another city now, and there it is not as necessary as it often is where I am from. 

It didn't faze me at all, can't imagine why it would. :stu 

Even if the guy was from here, I wouldn't care. I myself didn't get my license until later than most people here do.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I think if you really liked someone a car would not matter. But to ask someone out that you don't have history or experience with, that would be a problem.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

If I really liked someone, his having a car probably wouldn't be a big deal to me but if there was a distance issue, it might make things harder to get together. Actually, I've never dated a guy that didn't have a car or didn't drive... but I don't think that was any kind of deciding factor. 

Although, to be fair, when I didn't drive and didn't have a car, lots of guys were more than willing to cart my rear around so, it stands to reason that I wouldn't stick my nose up at a guy that I was attracted to that didn't have a car :stu (to give you a hint, I didn't get my license until I was 34...)


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



Prodigal Son said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":dc66d]
> "If I have my own place, I want someone who has their own place.
> If I have a car, I want someone who has a car. If I have a job, I want someone who has a job too. etc"
> 
> It goes both ways, it's not just limited to females with that mentality.


Do you have trouble finding guys because you don't have a car or don't drive and they don't see you being on their level?[/quote:dc66d]

That doesn't stop guys from dating me, but if not having a car factors into a guy not wanting to be with me long term, fair enough. I couldn't be in a relationship with someone and expect him to pick me up EVERYTIME. That would be crazy. I wouldn't even feel right about it.
...and honestly, the kind of guys I'm into aren't exactly in my neck of the woods so it would be out of the way.

I probably would meet more guys if I had a car, that would be a bonus.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

What if we drove one of those giant dogs from the neverending story?

Or better yet the dog mobile from the dumb and dumber movie.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



SilentProphet said:


> What if we drove one of those giant dogs from the neverending story?


I never saw that, but this line is amusing me greatly.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



IcedOver said:


> Strange Religion -- It sucks being clumsy. I am an observant person but just not in situations where I have to think quickly. I tend to get very flustered when I'm in a public situation and have to act fast. So I just take the bus. What scared me was that earlier this year we had a real threat of having major bus cutbacks in my city because of funding problems and my bus line was threatened to be cut. I had to consider driving as a possibility but thankfully they got the funding.
> 
> Even though I couldn't drive a car I feel I might be able to drive a motorcycle. One of the things I don't like about a car is the fact that you don't sit in the center of the vehicle; you're off to the side with this huge expanse of powerful machinery off to your right for which you have to account in your turns. But a motorcycle is just like a bike which I can drive. What keeps me from trying to learn a motorcycle is the extreme danger they pose.
> 
> Getting back to the dating aspect, I don't feel that having a job and having a car can be equated. Having a job is necessary to maintain yourself and I can totally understand a person not wanting to date someone because they are unemployed. * But I would be surprised if not being able to drive would be a huge deal breaker in dating between two people who like each other, especially if you don't live far away. If it's an issue of a "man not being gallant and being able to pick up his woman", come on, those times are over. A woman can pick a guy up*.


This sounds nice n' all and maybe you're right, but you have to think about "the normals", that's what I'm going to call people without SA from now on. haha Anyway "the normals" aren't going to be so empathetic to our situations and that's just the way it is.

If they have a choice of being with a person who can drive or being with a person who can't. They'd probably go with the one who can actually drive.
At least then they'd know they wouldn't always be picking the person up and it could be more of a 50/50 thing...and driving a car also shows a sense of independence and that's what people are looking for.

Women would probably be even less empathetic in this situation because a girl does want a guy who would be able to pick her up.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



Strange Religion said:


> This sounds nice n' all and maybe you're right, but you have to think about "the normals", that's what I'm going to call people without SA from now on.


:lol i call them normals too.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

IcedOver: I just remembered my girlfriend told me she has a female friend who drives around her boyfriend. He never drives it is always her. So it can happen!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Radfaraf -- Is the guy you're talking about able to drive or does she just regularly drive? 

If I found someone to date I would take the bus to meet her anytime I could. For sure on a first date I would try to meet her somewhere on the bus line if possible.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I used to deliver pizza in college, at OU in Athens. I worked for a place called Doctor Pizza AND I DELIVERED PIZZA IN AN AMBULANCE VAN. Wore a white coat and stethoscope. God that was fun. Women seemed to be impressed with the "theme transportation". So maybe a hotdog car or something of that nature may be a turn on.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I only recently got my license, because I was ridiculously paranoid of driving, too. That and the fact that public transportation got me everywhere I needed to go while I was in college, so I kind of just put it off. Dumb idea. Just me being my old avoidant self -- avoiding everything that makes me feel uneasy. I decided to get it because I'm tired of having to rely on public transportation or other people to give me rides, and also because I'm trying to push out of my comfort zone and do **** that I tend to avoid.

I didn't even consider it a possibility to date unless I could drive and had a car. I mean, what are you gonna say, "meet me at the bus stop around 8pm"? :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

**** no


----------



## boonel (Feb 14, 2007)

It doesn't really matter if a my bf drives or not, but it would be nice...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> So maybe a hotdog car or something of that nature may be a turn on.


I'm sure a hotdog car would be a turnon for the ladies.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Come on, I would date a guy who doesn't breathe on his own, so, yeah, I would date a man who doesn't drive.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

I wouldn't date a guy who doesn't drive. I have driving anxieties myself and though I'm getting better about that, I still don't wanna do 100% of the driving. I'm more than willing to do half the driving though, or even more if it turns out the other person has worse anxiety than me, cause I understand. but if he didn't have driving anxiety at all, I still wouldn't make drive all the time either. I just doesn't seem fair to make one person do it all, anxiety or no *shrug*. that just imho


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> @#%$ no


I think that pretty much sums up my opinion on the subject too.

:agree


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

njodis said:


> "meet me at the bus stop around 8pm"?


It's a date! I'll be standing next to the bum who won't **** off.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> I used to deliver pizza in college, at OU in Athens. I worked for a place called Doctor Pizza AND I DELIVERED PIZZA IN AN AMBULANCE VAN. Wore a white coat and stethoscope. God that was fun. Women seemed to be impressed with the "theme transportation". So maybe a hotdog car or something of that nature may be a turn on.


:lol thats crazy. i would hate to driving around in a pizza delivery ambulance



Drella said:


> Come on, I would date a guy who doesn't breathe on his own, so, yeah, I would date a man who doesn't drive.


im able to breath on my own. does that give me an upper hand with you?


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

Personally I'd find it nicer to be able to chat together on public transportation than having to focus on driving a car.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Strange Religion said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > "meet me at the bus stop around 8pm"?
> ...


****, sorry, that was actually me. I thought I told you I'd be the one smelling of alcohol and urine.


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

All 5 of my boys dated girls that drove, when they didn't...one married his girlfriend (and got his license)...one dated for a while, then finally got his license...the other three are still being chauffered...and neither the boys or the girls seem to mind. But eventually I think the guy prefers to drive since it puts him in the "driver's seat" (pun intended)


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: Girls, would you date a guy who doesn't drive?*



IcedOver said:


> Radfaraf -- Is the guy you're talking about able to drive or does she just regularly drive?
> 
> If I found someone to date I would take the bus to meet her anytime I could. For sure on a first date I would try to meet her somewhere on the bus line if possible.


She said he lost his license long long ago and when it came to being able to get it back he just stuck with the girl driving him around instead of getting it so he could drive lol!


----------

